
A podcast for new Rust programmers - steveklabnik
http://www.newrustacean.com/
======
steveklabnik
I enjoyed the first episode here, but I also _really_ like the aesthetic: they
use rustdoc, our documentation tool, to do show notes!
[http://www.newrustacean.com/show_notes/](http://www.newrustacean.com/show_notes/)

